# Remember obese Sophie?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It will be 6 months on the 22nd of this month when I rescued Sophie Gidgets mom. If you guys remember she was obese at a whopping 7.5 lbs which would have been fine but for her size and build she should be more like 3.5 to 4 lbs. I am happy to say that I weighed her tonight and she was under 4.5 lbs. She can now breathe, leap with joy when she is playing and when its feeding time and she has no issues getting up and down from laying down. I thought she was older too but now have her papers and she is not even 4 yrs old yet. She has so much gray in her face I thought she was older. Maybe the weight was hard on her body and caused her gray?

Sophie now (she is the black one) She is next to Gidget her daughter who is 2 lbs to give you an idea of size 


















Sophie when we got her...
She had a pot belly that pulled her whole back down



























And this is just a cute group shot of the whole gang that I took maybe a month or so ago


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Way to go Sophie!! and you for 'helping' her get trim.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh she looks great and will be so much healthier lighter! Yeh for Sophie!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing transformation. She is such a lucky girl, you will have added years to her life getting that extra weight off.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow! Way to go, both of you! So cute!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

:foxes_207::foxes_207: Alright Sophie


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Dance! Woohoo way to go!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

She looks amazing, she must feel so much better. I think the darker faces start to grey around 3 years of age. Nibbler is nearly 3yrs and has a few white flecks, Satine is nearly 5yrs and has quite a lot of 'snow' on her face. ;p


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mouse started greying at a very young age, we put it down to having puppies lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow this is excellent! Well done


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Woop Woop go Sophie !!!!

Soon she'll have that bikini bod eh lol.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

WOW, way to go Michelle and Sophie. She looks so happy and much healthier in the picture. She's lucky to have you help her live a longer, healthier life.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow what a change! That's a great news.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Sophie looks great. Kudos to you for helping her lose the weight.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I think it is very admirable that you helped her lose weight and got her healthy. It has always irked me to see overweight dogs. They can only eat what their humans give them so if a dog is overweight a human is at fault. And it's so abusive to have a severely overweight pet.

So good for you helping Sophie!

I know my Bella was overweight when we got her and had been for years (likely why she developed diabetes a few years after we got her). When we adopted her we got her weight down - about 3 pounds off of her when she weighed about 18 pounds.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She was only eating table scraps and milk bones that were half her size. When we went to pick her up in the amount of time we were there she want and got 2 milk bones and ate them that were just out in a bowl for them. It was sad. She was twice as big as she was 6 months prior to us picking up Gdigets Dad.


----------

